# Wildlife amazes me



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

7 years ago my husband and I dug out a pool. We lined it and started to fill it with water. Within 3 hours when the pool was only a third filled there were already water beetles in there. 
As a more established pool we have frog, newt and toad spawn. We live at a very high altitude and this just lows me away,


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

That's great news. always rewarding when the wildlife soon take over it

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------

